# Why won't GApps flash?!?!?



## MrParks06 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I recently got into the flashing game and I'm loving it, Android all the way. I'm having trouble though where my GApps won't flash. I've tried flashing them through Goo Manager and TWRP 2 as well as straight from the recovery. This happened when I loaded AOKP M5 but I somehow got them back. Now I'm on Build 38 and they didn't flash. If anyone has any thoughts please help, thanks in advance


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it throwing errors?
What is causing you to think they aren't flashing?

If the play store and your google account are available...you have GApps.
The apps that are available on the market (play music, gmail, maps, etc) aren't in Gapps anymore.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Plus make sure you are flashing GApps right after you flash your ROM. Flash the ROM, boot it up, then reboot into recovery to flash GApps. Flash them back to back, then reboot.


----------



## MrParks06 (Apr 26, 2012)

o. I see. lol yea the play store showed up, I just thought all the google apps were supposed to show up. Thanks man


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

MrParks06 said:


> o. I see. lol yea the play store showed up, I just thought all the google apps were supposed to show up. Thanks man


Not like they used to. Gapps is becoming very minimal and only includes 3 or 4 actual apps now a days.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Not like they used to. Gapps is becoming very minimal and only includes 3 or 4 actual apps now a days.


You can find all the apps published by Google by searching "pub: Google Inc." in the Play Store.


----------

